# Fasttech coupon code Fasttech 40% off of all Joyetech products



## Snape of Vape

Just in case this hasn't been posted here.




https://www.reddit.com/r/ecr_eu/comments/3pd0xj/fasttech_coupon_code_fasttech_40_off_of_all/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

That's strange, the chirp on that thread is implying that most resellers are dumping Joyetech products 

I wonder what's going on?


----------



## Matt

BumbleBee said:


> That's strange, the chirp on that thread is implying that most resellers are dumping Joyetech products
> 
> I wonder what's going on?


 
Beccause Twisp is taking over the world!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## theoS

Matt said:


> Beccause Twisp is taking over the world!!!


o hell NO

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bartart

Yeah twisp sucks, but they have marketing dollars which makes them big in the public eye I moved off a twisp after just a month and i wish I hadn't even wasted my money.


----------



## MJ INC

I would love to see how long a twisp store in Europe or the US would last or how long till they made a sale


----------



## n00b13

Snape of Vape said:


> Just in case this hasn't been posted here.
> 
> View attachment 37370
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ecr_eu/comments/3pd0xj/fasttech_coupon_code_fasttech_40_off_of_all/


Thanks for this. Ordered an ego mini for $29. Bargain!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Pleasure @n00b13, glad someone benefited from it


----------

